# Basket size?!



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

I have purchased a second hand classic and recived a couple of spare baskets with it (not the original gaggial classic baskets but two others!)

i am after a 17g basket but am not sure how to tell what size the two I already own are. Is there any way of telling?

many thanks

ben

ps does anyone know if a 17g la marzocco basket will fit the original classic portafilter?

cheeers!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

17g LM will, I used that with me classic.

Post pics of your baskets, some are dead easy to identify


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

[






Cheers jeebsy! What do ya reckon??


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They look like standard 14-16g baskets to me


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you tried 17 gms in those baskets ?, they look as if they will accept 17 gms.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't Actually tried 17g on the basket, still waiting on my tamper just want to start of with the right bits.

might just go for the 17g lm basket!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had good results with a 17-18g basket with the Classic


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

They are the standard 14g gaggia baskets.


----------

